# K9 Nosework Harness Suggestions



## MacKenzie Deragon (Feb 9, 2015)

Why is it so hard to find a decent harness that isn't "no pull" and doesn't lay low, weird and restrictively across the dogs shoulders these days? Smh

Does anyone have any suggestions for good harnesses for K9 Nosework? I am looking to get two one for my 47lb Working Line GSD Nikkia and one for my 67lb GSD/Husky Kavik. It should allow for pulling and be comfortable for long periods of use without chaffing. Kavik is serious and strong when in scent mode so the harness should be equally as strong and durable.

I have a few under consideration right now one being the Julius K9 Belt Harness but I'm not completely sold on it yet. I am open to suggestions on good harnesses and would love to hear your experiences, thank you in advance!


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

This is the type of harness I usually recommend for scent work. It's available through Petsmart or pretty much any pet store. If you want leather or padded/leather then go on-line to a company like Ray Allen or For Dog Trainers and scope out theirs.

http://www.petsmart.com/dog/collars...7UY2tYd20Veq6I3lpKRdu2BwpBSEo?_t=pfm=category

I don't recommend the styles where the neck section and back section meet at a single point on the back. I have found these tend to roll and slide off to the side of the dog when working. Example below.

http://www.petsmart.com/dog/harness...-catid-100082?var_id=36-27960&_t=pfm=category


----------

